# Are L.E.D.'s worth it?



## JGVermont1965

What's your opinion? 
Are they worth the money?
Is there a better option?
Good/bad/ugly or beautiful I want to hear it !


----------



## QBCrocket

I have had 3 grows on LED after 10 years of HPS I don't think they have the penetration the HPS has , could be the quality of my lights - but by changing the style of grow Ive had some good results - there are other benefits- easier to control temp - power bill has halved- plants look better alround


----------



## 2RedEyes

Me being a late comer, I never bothered with anything other than leds...my grow space is small and not in the house but in my shop/shed...no ac so I need to keep the heat down...I doubt my yield is as good as most but I’m still learning, I try to keep my costs as low as I can and leds seem to help with that as they use less power and don’t seem to produce as much heat as other lighting systems...I see a lot of people using leds these days and I see some pretty nice looking flowers being produced so for me they seem worthwhile...I don’t know if they compare to the old school lighting systems, but I’ll stick with what I got...


----------



## novitius

From what I've seen lately as someone wondering the same thing, yes, but it takes more fixtures. That's my opinion based on research, not actual experimentation. My experience with vegging plants however says I'll never buy another CFL or Flouro fixture again and I feel like with a decent LED Id skip MH for vegging too. Onc eI got comfortable with moving the lamp down to about 3" from the canopy they started to look great.


----------



## Locked

You can find good budget friendly LED Lights or go with the pricier and better options. I have been using King LED Lights for a couple of years now and get good result. Been pulling a steady 3+ounces dry per plant in one gallon smart pots.


----------



## Aksarben

I use a full spectrum SANSI LED light.  Looks good and things are growing green.  One has to account for cost of electricity overall, and LED will do for my situation.


----------



## Chewbongo

Hamster Lewis said:


> You can find good budget friendly LED Lights or go with the pricier and better options. I have been using King LED Lights for a couple of years now and get good result. Been pulling a steady 3+ounces dry per plant in one gallon smart pots.



What kind of veg time??


----------



## Locked

Chewbongo said:


> What kind of veg time??



Usually 5 to 6 weeks veg. 10 weeks of flower time.


----------



## Rosebud

I don't think LED's are in the same catagory as the others you mentioned. I think they are better. HPS are hot an cost a lot to run. LEd isn't hot and cheaper to run. Here is the last sativa I did and it penetrated the whole bush.


----------



## Aksarben

I would agree, that LED for home- hobbyist is a superior light in output vs cost of electricity.  However,  in the commercial aspect I have seen pictures in magazines of HPS and hybrid systems using HPS &  LED.   HPS would be (my opinion) a more desired light in massive grow rooms exceeding 12 feet wide or wider and very long.  Nothing like 220 V for dealing with large industrial light concerns either.

The better LEDs are now made to have effective light  growing spectrum, and put out that light cheaper than just about anything else.


----------



## HFMedicinals

I believe fully in the LEDs. I was skeptical, but I have some serious plant growth under a single 450w LED. My mothers (I had 4 in a 3x3 area) loved the light. I had to remove two of them because there was just too much growth. going on.

Put two of the mothers into the flowering tent and they are under a 900w LED and I simply can't control the plants. I am going to have to make some serious changes next flowering because it's going to get crazy in there.

But, as people are saying commercial side of things may be different, but I see a LOT of commercial growers here going to LED over HPS/MH simply because one light can do both, they last longer, and are essentially cheaper in the end when compared to buying replacement parts, bulbs, cooling fans, reflectors, etc. 

I think it ultimately comes down to your processes and flower rotation. If you have that down, you can still produce as much as HPS/MH using multi stage veg/clone/flower processes. Every couple months here at home I am producing well over 1/2lb doing very minimal work. That's with just two plants in each phase of my grow operation. 1/2lb might not be much for everyone else, but for me, it's actually TOO much.


----------



## Locked

For the home grower LED is where it is at. I will never switch back. 2 years and I have not had to replace a bulb or worry about heat.


----------



## Passionbilly

Full spectrum,  VIPARSPECTRA  been using it for two years.   Bills are very low.   Hydro,  the light stays right on top of the plant,  check once a day, if it burns lift the light.
I only have one hook with strings from the corners of the lamp unit. It,s full auto system, sometimes I don't check it for days. If I go away for a long weekend I just make the water is topped up
and the lift the light two inches.


----------



## Baudelaire

LED lights with top quality premium white LEDs like Samsung's LM561C and LM301B chips installed blow away HID lamps on efficiency (+50%) and spectral quality and distribution. Add in ZERO "bulb" replacement costs over 10 years, and there's really no comparison left to be made. Prices for quality LED lamps have dropped to $1/watt, check out SolStrip.com


----------



## stinkyattic

I think all 3 types (LED,  HID, and fluoros) have a place in the growroom. Each one can be a rockstar for certain applications. 
I actually depend on the heat from HID lamps during the long New England winter, to the point of putting the ballast for my veg room lamp in the flower room to help stabilize temps. 
This is a silly reason for sure, but I do appreciate the coziness, and the electric heaters don't have to cycle as much.
Take my opinion with a grain of salt since I haven't flowered under LED panels... yet... lol


----------



## spaade

I do believe that there is a place and a circumstance for both HPS an LED. Most home growers would do fine with LED when growing in a grow tent, closet or small room BUT one does not get the photon penetration into the canopy that HPS produces not do LED produce the broader light spectrum wave lengths produced HPS including infrared and far red wavelengths which are absorbed by specific phytochrome receptors and aid in seed germination and flowering. The takeaway from HPS is the resultant heat produced and higher power cost. When LED technology advances to the point where light photon penetration/broader light specrum approaches that  produced by HPS then LED will probably replace HPS as the prefered light of choice in larger growrooms, which is what I do as a profession... Build growrooms.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I have T5 fluoros, HPS, and LED and use all of them.  Vegging will be with T5s and LED.  I've got a 2' 12 bulb T5 that I just love for vegging.  Flowering will be with HPS and LED.  Like stinkyattic, I really do need the heat from the HPS in the winter.  Trying to decide if I should invest in a 1000W DE Gavita.  My indoor grows will always be in the winter, so this influences my decisions.  HPS can be very hard to keep cool in the summer.  I always ran my flowering lights at night when I used to grow inside during the summer and it still presented a challenge to keep things cool.  

If you are buying new lights, you really need to look into LED.


----------



## stinkyattic

I totally agree with HG about the points she made, and especially with choosing a light/dark schedule that balances heat generated from lamps with the natural temp swing of day vs night to match seasonal changes. July and August (northern hemisphere)  is a great time to focus on starting new plants from seed, which doesn't require HIDs at all, and the low heat output of LED s and fluoros isn't a deal breaker. LED agro lighting is an evolving technology and the future looks bright!


----------



## Daxtell

As a home grower, LEDs are better than the alternatives.  Electrical costs are high in my area meaning that the total costs of a grow batch are affordable.  Stealth is easy as long as I am at 4 plant or less scale.

My lamps are good quality and $.50/watt.  Costs per lumen are half that of my old HPS or MH. Blurple works better in growth per costs too for the small grower.

I am currently experimenting using daylight Kelvin LEDs to compare to CFL for seed starts.  The new LEDs are leaps and bounds better than older generation LEDs of only a few years ago. At some point I will be testing a light inside and below a plant to see what can be done with a vertical leaning scrog.

I also grow herbs.  Cost per oz is high and quality diminishes quickly for kitchen herbs. My income has been badly hurt by politics so I have to watch costs closely.

I am keeping an open mind on other LED possibilities. At least, until I can get a greenhouse shed.


----------



## Alabaster

I've been thinking about buying some Verta 8's, but haven't done so yet. I'm wondering if the plants use nutes different under LEDs. They are easily the brightest lights I've ever seen.


----------



## Cannagrammy

Alabaster said:


> I've been thinking about buying some Verta 8's, but haven't done so yet. I'm wondering if the plants use nutes different under LEDs. They are easily the brightest lights I've ever seen.


In my opinion, yes,  LED has made my plants require more cal/mag.  Not sure why, but it's a thing, lol


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Cannagrammy said:


> In my opinion, yes,  LED has made my plants require more cal/mag.  Not sure why, but it's a thing, lol


How much Calmag per gal do you guys add
When I was doing coco hydro I think I added 5ml per gallon , need to pull my notes out
I am in soil now


----------



## yooper420

LED's are the only lights that I have flowered with in 8 or 9 years of growing. Did use some flouros for vegging a few times. Now I use LED's from sprouting to finish with great results.


----------



## BoyinLED

yooper420 said:


> LED's are the only lights that I have flowered with in 8 or 9 years of growing. Did use some flouros for vegging a few times. Now I use LED's from sprouting to finish with great results.


Agree with that. Could you recommend brand and model of LED lights?


----------



## WeedHopper

These are the ones im thinking about buying.









						ViparSpectra - Best LED Grow Lights in the World
					

Discover ViparSpectra online store. Buy high quality LED grow lights, grow tents and grow tools. Free shipping. Fast delivery. Best customer service.




					www.viparspectra.com
				



XS 2000


----------



## BeeKeeper2

Have you looked at any HLG lights? They also have DIY kits. Great lights!!


----------



## kevinn

WeedHopper said:


> These are the ones im thinking about buying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ViparSpectra - Best LED Grow Lights in the World
> 
> 
> Discover ViparSpectra online store. Buy high quality LED grow lights, grow tents and grow tools. Free shipping. Fast delivery. Best customer service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.viparspectra.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XS 2000
> View attachment 268086
> 
> View attachment 268087



I am old fashion.  Would this be in-line with 600 HPS ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Yesser according to everything ive read and researched on them. They have one even bigger then the one above. Check out their website and see what ya think.


----------



## guerilla1950

i'd be a new guy been using led's 5 yrs veg and flower works for me


----------



## yooper420

BoyinLED said:


> Agree with that. Could you recommend brand and model of LED lights?


Now all of my LED's are from Timber LED Lights. Luv 'em.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

yooper420 said:


> Now all of my LED's are from Timber LED Lights. Luv 'em.


Kits or built yourself?


----------



## yooper420

Kits, built the frame and installed the lights.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

yooper420 said:


> Kits, built the frame and installed the lights.


I used the quantum boards and made up a nice 300 true watt light myself


----------



## MAGAtheist

Are those red and blue LEDS on Ebay worth getting or is the price too good to be true?  I have a Chinese made one I haven't tried yet.


----------



## BuddyLuv

yooper420 said:


> Now all of my LED's are from Timber LED Lights. Luv 'em.


I also use Timber Grow Lights.. I have 4 of their Vero 29 cobs fixtures..4x3VL' s in my tent.. From start to finish.. I also love em..


----------



## ROSTERMAN

MAGAtheist said:


> Are those red and blue LEDS on Ebay worth getting or is the price too good to be true?  I have a Chinese made one I haven't tried yet.


Those Burple lights are old school as far as LEDs go now , mostly white now 
There are a few good cheap ones out there as @WeedHopper displayed in prior postings.
Mars also makes a white panel light too,  But have had many problems in their past.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

BuddyLuv said:


> I also use Timber Grow Lights.. I have 4 of their Vero 29 cobs fixtures..4x3VL' s in my tent.. From start to finish.. I also love em..
> View attachment 268998


What temp leds?   3500k?


----------



## ROSTERMAN

@WeedHopper Did you blow any pipes or toilet bowls during the freeze?
Water can be a ***** in pipes when its very cold , also did you order the lights you wanted yet?


----------



## WeedHopper

Not that i know of. Everything seems to be fine except theses fkers just shut my power off again.


----------



## BuddyLuv

RosterTheCog said:


> What temp leds?   3500k?


Yes


----------



## ROSTERMAN

BuddyLuv said:


> Yes


OK 


BuddyLuv said:


> Yes


Good LEDs 3500K good for Veg as well as flower   Good choice


----------



## MAGAtheist

Okay I don't know how come the bottom link pic showed up but the top one didn't.

These are the Chinese made ones I am talking about.  8000W LED Grow Light Full Spectrum Hydroponic Indoor Plant Veg Bloom Flower Lamp  | eBay









						1-2x 8000W LED Grow Light Hydroponic Full Spectrum Indoor Plant Veg Flower Bloom  | eBay
					

Model: 2000W / 8000W Plant Growth Light. Accessories host, power cord, hook. Installation Area Indoor. Accessories: host, power cord, hook. Number of lamp beads: 75 beads / 144 beads. Due to lighting effects, monitor's brightness/contrast settings etc, the picture may not reflect the actual...



					www.ebay.com


----------



## WeedHopper

You get what you pay for. Dont think i would be spending my money on a light that cost under 30 dollars that normally runs in the hundreds.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

MAGAtheist said:


> Okay I don't know how come the bottom link pic showed up but the top one didn't.
> 
> These are the Chinese made ones I am talking about.  8000W LED Grow Light Full Spectrum Hydroponic Indoor Plant Veg Bloom Flower Lamp  | eBay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-2x 8000W LED Grow Light Hydroponic Full Spectrum Indoor Plant Veg Flower Bloom  | eBay
> 
> 
> Model: 2000W / 8000W Plant Growth Light. Accessories host, power cord, hook. Installation Area Indoor. Accessories: host, power cord, hook. Number of lamp beads: 75 beads / 144 beads. Due to lighting effects, monitor's brightness/contrast settings etc, the picture may not reflect the actual...
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


The Picture says it all  you would be better off with a few floro-bulbs

The Lights they are selling are only  25watts and 45 watts actual power from outlet, which is Very low power.





Look at pic and see the how deceptive  Chinese crap is once again as they always do. They name the light with the high number in the model to lure the suckers in.
Garbage in Garbage out.


----------



## linzwa

I switched from a 600 watt HPS to these Led's 7 months ago. $360 for both off Amazon. I couldn't be happier with the results.


----------



## WeedHopper

Linzwa,,What Leds are they?


----------



## MAGAtheist

I'm glad you all told me before I blew my wad on that chinese stuff.  I never used LEDS but I have this one and I don't want to buy a pos.


----------



## linzwa

WeedHopper said:


> Linzwa,,What Leds are they?


----------



## IanGrowSome

JGVermont1965 said:


> What's your opinion?
> Are they worth the money?
> Is there a better option?
> Good/bad/ugly or beautiful I want to hear it !


I didnt think there was going to be so much difference when I started to flip over to the LED side lol. But now that Ive tried both, LEDs are far better. Almost no heat compared to CMH, bigger light spectrum and they look cooler hehe. Also better yields from my crops. Im currently running with the iL8x, its the first LED that I bought and its working perfect


----------



## BigJer

I went LED this year and yea the results have blown me away! I grew outdoor before but still in soil.


----------

